# rubicon or f-150



## kuhndawg (Feb 15, 2007)

time 4 plowing! now should i trade my cobra mustang on a 01-03 lifted 4door f-150 or would a 03-05 rubicon be they way 2 go? it would be my 4th wrangler so i know my jeeps.this would be my everyday ride aswell.whatcha think?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

For drivways and small lots JEEP is the way to go. I used to plow with an F150 ,used a jeep sold the truck!


----------

